# State park hunt



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Jul 28, 2019)

I have deveral state park points and saw that Richard B Russel is having anotjet quota hunt. Has anyone one ever hunted there .Thank you


----------



## Bobby Linton (Jul 28, 2019)

Different parks are added every few years.  This one hasn't had a hunt in a while.  If the population didn't need to be reduced, it wouldn't have been listed.  It will probably be the most competitive state park quota.  All you can do is put your name in the hat.


----------



## Mac (Jul 31, 2019)

Following this thread


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Aug 2, 2019)

It isnt far from me .a couple of years i think 2 points you could get in


----------



## antharper (Jun 5, 2021)

Did you go ?


----------



## au7126 (Jun 6, 2021)

Hard labor still has a large population of deer.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jun 11, 2021)

Did anyone here attend the Ft. Yargo SP hunt this past year?   If so, how did it go? Prior to 2020, the last hunt held @ Ft. Yargo was in 2014 - ones chances of bringing home venison were likely high.


----------

